# Galax Introduces The All New Galax GTX 1060



## BadalGulati87 (Jul 28, 2016)

Source: Galax GTX 1060 EXOC Black 6GB price in India revealed. | Tech 4 All

GALAX, a leading manufacturer and innovator of the award winning Nvidia based Graphics Card has come up with the next generation Galax GeForce GTX 1060 EXOC Black 6GB graphics card. This performance packed GALAX card offers an all-black look with a refined style and a custom twin 90mm fan ready to rock out of the box. This card is packed with innovative new gaming technologies, making it the perfect choice for the latest high-definition games and is VR Ready. Powered by NVIDIA Pascal™ - the most advanced GPU architecture ever created—the GeForce GTX 1060 delivers brilliant performance that opens the door to virtual reality and beyond.

*PERFORMANCE:
*Boasting a core clock of 1544 MHz and a boost clock of 1759 MHz, this card comes with ultra-fast FinFET technology and supports DirectX 12 features. This means you can count on an amazing experience in every application—including performance in high-definition and immersive VR Ready games that are up to 3X faster than with previous-generation GPUs.

*THE LATEST GAMING TECHNOLOGIES:
*Get the power to drive next-generation displays, including VR, ultra-high-resolution, and multiple monitors. And bring more realism to every game with NVIDIA GameWorks™ technologies that offer a true cinematic experience and amazing new image-capture to share your game.

*VR READY: 
*Discover next-generation VR performance, the lowest latency, and plug-and-play compatibility with leading headsets—driven by NVIDIA VRWorks™ technologies. VR audio, physics, and haptics let you hear and feel every moment.

*The Galax GTX 1060 EXOC Black 6GB is priced at MOP INR 23,600/- in India.*


*SPECIFICATIONS: 
*
GPU Engine Specs:

CUDA Cores 1280
Base Clock (MHz) 1544
Boost Clock (MHz) 1759

Memory Specs:

Memory Speed 4004 (8008) Mhz
Standard Memory Config 6144MB
Memory Interface Width 192-bit GDDR5
Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec) 192

 Feature Support:

OpenGL 4.5
Bus Support PCI-E 3.0
Certified for Windows 8 Yes
Supported Technologies DirectX 12

Display Support:

Multi Monitor 4 Displays
Maximum Digital Resolution 7680x4320@60Hz
Maximum VGA Resolution 2560x1600
HDCP Yes
HDMI Yes
Standard Display Connectors DP 1.4, HDMI 2.0b, Dual Link-DVI

Standard Graphics Card Dimensions:

Dimensions(with Bracket) 268*139.1*41.5mm
Dimensions(without Bracket) 254*126*38.6mm

Power Specs:

Maximum Graphics Card Power (W) 120W
Minimum System Power Requirement (W) 400W
Supplementary Power Connectors 6-pin

Model:

Product Code 60NRH7DVM6EC
UPC Code 4895147123424


More information on the Galax GeForce GTX 1060 EXOC is available here:
GALAX GeForce®  GTX 1060 EX OC 6GB - GeForce® GTX 10 Series - Graphics Car


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 28, 2016)

^they claim to be one of india's leading technology providers but i don't think i've ever heard of them.


----------



## supergamer (Jul 28, 2016)

Galax is Galaxy.. 
aka KFA in UK.


----------



## BadalGulati87 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi,

*www.galax.com/

This is the link. They are one of the leading GPU manufacturers. They are not known much as they are just entering the market as of the info I have.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2016)

BadalGulati87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> GALA
> 
> This is the link.They are* one of the leading GPU manufacturers.* They are not known much as they are* just entering the market *as of the info I have.



Isn't that self contradictory?


----------



## supergamer (Jul 29, 2016)

Like i said Galax is Galaxy, only recently renamed..  Nearly 15 years old. 

There was a 'Galaxy Geforce4 ti4200' back in 2002.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 5, 2016)

Just because they are an old company it doesnt mean it is a "leading" company.
My granny makes pickles and sells it, it doesnt mean she is a "leading pickle manufacturer"

- - - Updated - - -

and their design looks like Zotac ripoff


----------

